# Bear marking tree



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2019)

Not your typical marking tree.  There's a giant poplar that has obviously had generations of bears attempt to climb it.  They've got it clawed up to about 12 feet or so, but it's so massive I don't think they can get a real good grip.  It's a poplar, so there's nothing to eat up in the canopy.  I think they probably sit around and challenge each other to see who can get the highest in it.


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 11, 2019)

Thats cool! I challenge @Killer Kyle and @jbogg to see who can climb it the highest!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2019)

@jbogg can probably just reach up and touch 12 feet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 11, 2019)

That ugly critter down there at the bottom of it is probably scaring them off....


----------



## jbogg (Nov 11, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Thats cool! I challenge @Killer Kyle and @jbogg to see who can climb it the highest!



Killer Kyle will have to give me a big head start.  I’m feeling my years lately.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 11, 2019)

Thats just where i notch all my kills...didnt think anyone would find my tree...lol

Never seen them scratch a poplar like that...really cool. Wonder how many generations of bears have scratched that tree? And how long ago was the first?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> That ugly critter down there at the bottom of it is probably scaring them off....



I can't help that I was born with the body of a Greek god.  I think Dionysus was his name...


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Nov 11, 2019)

I thought I had seen it all in the bear woods but I've never seen anything like that.  That is awesome!


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 11, 2019)

Is it a hollow den tree?  A lot of bigger poplars like that are hollow.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2019)

Doug B. said:


> Is it a hollow den tree?  A lot of bigger poplars like that are hollow.



Not hollow, and it carries its immense girth upwards for about 30-40 feet before the first limb.  It's really an impressive sight, and that's coming from a man that's spent most of his life roaming the woods.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## twincedargap (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow that’s amazing. Thanks for sharing. Make my largest find look tiny. For reference the hunter is 6’4”, almost as tall as JBoggs.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 11, 2019)

That's a big tree and a rare find. Thanks for sharing! I never seen one like that marked up.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 11, 2019)

Tulip poplar blossom smell got 'em trying to climb it in the spring rekon? Beats all i ever seen. You skin grizz pilgrim?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> You skin grizz pilgrim?



Just as fast as you can find 'em.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 11, 2019)

If they're after poplar blossoms, why isn't every poplar in the woods scarred up like this?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 11, 2019)

I know where an old growth poplar is on Chattahoochee WMA. I Could take you straight to it. One of the biggest poplars I have seen on the WMA. It is scratched up like this one, but has bare places where the bears have torn and bitten the bark off. It actually has horizontal teeth marks where the bears bite the bark off. It is unusual because they usually mark smaller pines or hemlocks. I've always wondered why they choose to mark an old growth poplar there. It is far outside their common habit.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 11, 2019)

Cool find!


----------



## jbogg (Nov 11, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> View attachment 990817



That’s a great pic!  Looks like that poplar was the only tree left untouched the last time that mountain got timbered.  What a difference compared to the surrounding trees!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 11, 2019)

Gotta love an old growth Poplar. This one on Cohutta is 30'+ around.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 11, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Not hollow, and it carries its immense girth upwards for about 30-40 feet before the first limb.  It's really an impressive sight, and that's coming from a man that's spent most of his life roaming the woods.



Yeah. There are a few around like that, but they are not very common.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 12, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If they're after poplar blossoms, why isn't every poplar in the woods scarred up like this?


I thought bout that? Put a camara on it!


----------



## Ghost G (Nov 12, 2019)

Very impressive find.  Thanks for sharing NGeorgia!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 12, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> I know where an old growth poplar is on Chattahoochee WMA. I Could take you straight to it. One of the biggest poplars I have seen on the WMA. It is scratched up like this one, but has bare places where the bears have torn and bitten the bark off. It actually has horizontal teeth marks where the bears bite the bark off. It is unusual because they usually mark smaller pines or hemlocks. I've always wondered why they choose to mark an old growth poplar there. It is far outside their common habit.


I bet I know which one you talking about! Never looked close enough to see if it was marked up though.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks very familiar


----------



## Top of Georgia (Nov 13, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If they're after poplar blossoms, why isn't every poplar in the woods scarred up like this?


 yellow poplar has different bloom then tulip poplar i believe


----------



## kevin17 (Nov 15, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> View attachment 990817


Where is this tree?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 16, 2019)

kevin17 said:


> Where is this tree?


National Forest in Union county.  Near the Beasley knob OHV trails.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 9, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> I know where an old growth poplar is on Chattahoochee WMA. I Could take you straight to it. One of the biggest poplars I have seen on the WMA. It is scratched up like this one, but has bare places where the bears have torn and bitten the bark off. It actually has horizontal teeth marks where the bears bite the bark off. It is unusual because they usually mark smaller pines or hemlocks. I've always wondered why they choose to mark an old growth poplar there. It is far outside their common habit.


Might be like a community sign post thing. Occasionally you can run across a signpost buck tree where all the bucks in the area will it rub it. Usually a larger tree with years of rubs on it. Most buck rubs are small trees only hit once per season. I’ve found only a handful that they hit every year. Hogs will sometimes have similar trees.


----------

